# Ecuador in November



## Small World Adventures (Apr 13, 2013)

Small World Adventures still has space on our Winter Whitewater III+ trip on November 3rd - 9th

That's flying into Quito on November 2nd, flying home the 10th with 7 days of paddling!

Also, check out the Torrents IV trip November 10th - 16th.

Last minute but definitely worth it!

Read more here:
Ecuador paddling in South America, and river rafting adventure trips Small World Adventures kayak trips and whitewater rafting trips

Or email me at [email protected] if you have questions.

Torri


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

STOKED said:


> Small World Adventures still has space on our Winter Whitewater III+ trip on November 3rd - 9th That's flying into Quito on November 2nd, flying home the 10th with 7 days of paddling! Also, check out the Torrents IV trip November 10th - 16th. Last minute but definitely worth it! Read more here: Ecuador paddling in South America, and river rafting adventure trips Small World Adventures kayak trips and whitewater rafting trips Or email me at [email protected] if you have questions. Torri


Somehow I don't think it would be the same without Don and Darcy!:-(


----------

